# I walked both dogs



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

I walked both dogs at the same time this morning! Probably doesn't seem like a big deal but it took a lot of time training Bella to walk on a loose leash at heel. We've only had Harley a week but he walked great when we got him. I had Harley at my right and Bella on my left.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats! It is a big deal to have both dogs heeling/loose leash walking under your control.


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

CONGRATS! I am still working with Lacey trying to teach her about the loose lead. And it is a big deal haha I know how hard it is trying to walk two dogs. But anywho, congrats and I hope they continue to walk beautifully for you.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I know what a big deal it is to be able to walk both dogs together also. Congrats on the achievement! 

Not long after I brought my two home it was also a goal of mine to walk them together. I finally bought each of them a prong collar and still cheat to this day! But it is a good feeling every day to walk them together, not to mention a time saver. Then I have other days that I enjoy taking my time and walking them separately.


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

Would it be best to move Lacey from a halter to a prong collar? Would she listen better?


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

harness** sorry not a halter.. my mind is spinning in circles today


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

That's excellent.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I prefer not to offer advise but will explain my experience with my two:

When I walk them together, I use the Prong collar, with a Martingale for back up in case the prong comes apart (have had that happen once) The prong gives me the ability to prevent/stop the pulling. The prong is supposed to be used as a training tool and eventually phased out. 

I also like the halti for my girl. The 1st time I took her to Home Depot, I had her prong and the halti on her. Half way through the store, I checked the prong and discovered that only the halti was attached to the leash. Yet she had walked through the store with me perfectly, at my side, not pulling. It was a beautiful thing! The main reason I use the halti is to have better control of her mouth as she is nippy with strangers. She also wears an orange vest that has a Do Not Pet patch attached. That keeps strangers and kids from rushing up on her. I have been working with my girl for 2 years socializing her and getting her to a point where she now trusts me to decide what is safe. On the other hand, I had my son move her crate last weekend, from my truck to a shady spot in a friends yard. As he set the crate down, she grabbed him by the leg, as if to say 'hands off! that is MY house' being overly protective of her crate. It was my fault as I was too close and not on guard as I am normally. However she still received a correction for nipping by a quick snap of the wrist on the prong. (My son was not hurt at all, but definitely knew she had him) So both the prong and halti have their benefits. Had I put the halti on her prior to him moving the crate &/or I was paying closer attention, she would not have grabbed his leg.

*I read halter and Halti ... sorry about that!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats, that's great!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations!
I've got two dogs, one small and one GSD. I used to walk them one at a time due to the small one being very reactive and setting the big one off or the big one correcting the small one. 

Nice feeling when you can get them out together.

I'm back at the beginning due to a knee injury in Nov.


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

Zisso- thank you for the advice! i'll have to go get her a prong collar then due to she does pull like crazy and trying to walk the saint on one side, her on the other, and a stroller between them is kind of aggravating(not all days). 
CarrieJ- sorry about your injury but congrats on coming back!


----------

